# Biker Mice from Mars



## SilverWolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay, back in the day, when I was a kid, we had the most awsome shows. Like, Biker Mice from Mars, Street Sharks, the original TMNT, Dog City. Did anyone else watch these shows? Cartoons ain't what they use to be -.-


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 6, 2008)

Never heard of Dog City, watched the other 3.  There were several others, too.


----------



## SilverWolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, Dog City actually came a bit later after BM, TMNT and SS. Which other ones did you watch?


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 6, 2008)

Can't remember all the names off the top of my head, and I didn't get many chances to watch 'em, but I remember Road Rovers, Swat Kats, Exo Squad (very non-furry, but still cool), uhm...


----------



## SilverWolf (Jan 6, 2008)

I never saw those as a kid. But I looked up Road Rovers on youtube, haha, man did I miss out, it looked awsome


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Jan 7, 2008)

Dude, Biker Mice, Road Rovers, and SWAT Kats, were the best cartoons ever. I have many a fond memory of me in grade school, watching Biker Mice with my dad before he took me to school. Ahhhh, good times they were.


----------



## Deadsyde (Jan 7, 2008)

Rhainor, I salute you.
You are the first person I have ever seen other than myself who remembers Exo-Squad.  That was my favorite show as a kid!

And I definately remember Biker Mice From Mars and Street Sharks.  Good lord, I haven't thought of those shows in years!


----------



## Option7 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh man I used to love those shows. I don't remember Dog City, but I used to love Biker Mice and Street Sharks. I remember all my friends used to have Street Sharks toys but I never got one 
I always thought the hammerhead one was coolest.


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 7, 2008)

Deadsyde said:
			
		

> Rhainor, I salute you.
> You are the first person I have ever seen other than myself who remembers Exo-Squad.  That was my favorite show as a kid!



Never actually got to watch much of it, but I remember loving it when I *could* watch.  I still have an old toy of Wolf Bronski's exo-suit; some of the missiles are missing, along with the string for the grappling hook, which doesn't like to fire, but other than that, it's in good condition.

I've always been into mech-related stuff; went from Exo Squad to a short-lived live-action show called Hypernauts that had mechs of some sort in a couple of episodes, then got into Battletech.


----------



## Deadsyde (Jan 7, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> I've always been into mech-related stuff; went from Exo Squad to a short-lived live-action show called Hypernauts that had mechs of some sort in a couple of episodes, then got into Battletech.



Haha, I actually have 3.  Wolf's, the leader's (forget his name), the one with the wings, and the Police suit.

I love mech too.  I've been a Gundam fan for years and I'm a sucker for Mecha anime lol


----------

